
Perpetual Motion in the 18th Century (2013) - dang
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/51/schaffer_turner.php
======
cowbell
Earth revolving around the sun for 4.5 billion years is close enough to
perpetual motion for me. It has been happening since before human evolution.
It will continue to happen for billions of years into the future; Probably
longer than mankind will survive.

Hydro-electric dams powered by the tides are just an example of how we exploit
this "free" energy.

------
huhtenberg
[http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/51/pertpetual2.jpg](http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/51/pertpetual2.jpg)

They just should've thrown in some magnetic shielding around the curved slide
section and it would've worked :)

